# Cheap (decent, good) RCA car audio cables



## Cooluser23 (Dec 23, 2009)

I was wondering what the differences between RCA car audio cables are. Could somebody separate myth from fact for me?

If somebody has a link for cheap (decent) RCA cables, that would be appreciated. (I only need a 6' run.)


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

I like the Tsunami RTP-950 line of RCA cables. They have a nice feel to them and the price is extremely reasonable. monoprice.com used to get a lot of love on this forum, so you can check their RCA cable prices as well. Look at the ones made of RG59 cable and avoid RG6 cable.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

I run 2 of these (might pick up some shorter ones that 6' though) and they are very nice for price. Thick, very tight and nice connections. 

For only $3.02 each when QTY 50+ purchased - 6ft Premium 2 RCA Plug/2 RCA Plug M/M 22AWG Cable - Black | Premium Analog RCA Cables


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

I just ordered 8 of these:

P3 Twisted Pair Balanced RCA Cable 6 ft. 263-208

There are a couple of guys here that use the same connectors when making their own RCAs and seem to like them. I figured I'd give them a shot seeing as the complete cables are cheaper than just buying the ends alone. I'll post what I think of them when they get in.


----------



## jp_over (Dec 21, 2011)

I used monoprice.com for a while but found sometimes the cables are too tight at the ends (making it difficult to connect - only found this on a few cables but frustrating unless one has ordered extras). Also, the monoprice cables are a bit thicker/stiffer than others.

I now use Hosa brand cables (pro audio brand) and they do their job (transparent sound, flexible, and easy to connect).

Those P3 cables look good as well; I might try these when I do another install.


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

Knukonceptz is a good one to go for as well.


----------



## stochastic (Jan 24, 2012)

Wire up your own with a coaxial cable link. You'll get the best shielding this way.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

I like JL Audio and RF rca's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RPercival (Sep 21, 2011)

Use the search button. This seems to get covered once a week. KnuKonceptz Krystal. /thread


----------



## Cooluser23 (Dec 23, 2009)

RPercival said:


> Use the search button. This seems to get covered once a week. KnuKonceptz Krystal. /thread


possibly. I just didn't want to open Pandora's box on million's of threads. I just wanted a fairly quick answer and mostly just links for just what my question was. Best cheap(ish) cable for a 6' run.


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

aV8ter said:


> I just ordered 8 of these:
> 
> P3 Twisted Pair Balanced RCA Cable 6 ft. 263-208
> 
> There are a couple of guys here that use the same connectors when making their own RCAs and seem to like them. I figured I'd give them a shot seeing as the complete cables are cheaper than just buying the ends alone. I'll post what I think of them when they get in.


Alright, these were a waste of money. I was not comfortable with the quality of wire enough to install them in my car, and of the 4 sets I have inspected it seems as though one out of four of the connectors has fitment issues.


----------



## RPercival (Sep 21, 2011)

http://www.knukonceptz.com/productMaster.cfm?category=Krystal RCA Kables and be done with it.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Partsexpress

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## supermotofan (Nov 29, 2010)

stochastic said:


> Wire up your own with a coaxial cable link. You'll get the best shielding this way.


Interesting. More info please.

Thanks!


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

For anyone interested in Knu build quality...






















Outer braid sheild








Next foil sheild








Then a silicone like surround 








Conductors wrapped in foil as a pair, then all pairs are bundled and foil wrapped.








Obviously this is the 4 channel. Lol

The pairs then branch out through pants for termination. The pairs are foil wrapped up to the rca's. Pretty damn nice build quality short of DIY.


----------



## stochastic (Jan 24, 2012)

supermotofan said:


> Interesting. More info please.
> 
> Thanks!


Here's where the info on using a coaxial cable for best shielding comes from: Sound System Interconnection

A twisted pair is usually done to give equal distance between the two wires and any source of interferrence, but a better/cheaper method is coaxial cable as it inherrently has equal distance between the shield and any interferrence source. You can buy coaxial RCA cables - they're often sold as digital RCA cables since noise in a digital path is very noticable.


----------



## Cooluser23 (Dec 23, 2009)

Amazon.com: CADENCE CTR032 3 FOOT HIGH GRADE TWISTED PAIR RCA CABLE: Electronics are these good?


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cooluser23 said:


> Amazon.com: CADENCE CTR032 3 FOOT HIGH GRADE TWISTED PAIR RCA CABLE: Electronics are these good?


Never used them before, but they don't appear to have any shielding. Imo, if your buying premade cables, stick with a trusted brand. Your more likely to get decent construction... cuz that's the deal, you never know what's inside. 
But on the same note, don't get sucked into hype and snake oil. Look at shielding, size of connectors, flexibility, etc. You can make any cable look good, or match an install with lil techflex and heatshrink.
Look at parts express and monoprice for decent cheap cables. Knu is lil more expensive, but still affordable for what you get.

Or, in the DIY nature... make your own and use it as a learning experience. That way you know exactly what's in it, and how they're built. Lots of tutorials on here...


----------



## Cooluser23 (Dec 23, 2009)

I solder all day at work, not really up for soldering wires atm. When I do my dream system, maybe. Right now I just need a stopgap. (which I may use later, we'll see..) I guess I'm just afraid of buying a set of wires that I'll hate. Otherwise I could just use the wires that come with home audio equipment as freebies. (don't think they would work in an automotive environment though.)

So basically, as I said before I'm trying to get the best affordable cables. <$20, I may stretch it to <$30 shipped. But if I can get $10 cables that are decent I'll go with that.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cooluser23 said:


> I solder all day at work, not really up for soldering wires atm. When I do my dream system, maybe. Right now I just need a stopgap. (which I may use later, we'll see..) I guess I'm just afraid of buying a set of wires that I'll hate. Otherwise I could just use the wires that come with home audio equipment as freebies. (don't think they would work in an automotive environment though.)
> 
> So basically, as I said before I'm trying to get the best affordable cables.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Mono price. You won't get a better cable at the prices.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I've been using the same RCA cables for 15yrs(same cables, not same brand)... so I'd say they've payed for themselves... even IF I payed a bit in the beginning...


----------



## TwoDrink (Aug 26, 2009)

I've been using monoprice rca's with no complaints on sound or quality. When I want something that looks a little fancier I use Knukonceptz.


----------

